# HOUSTON: Texas goes international



## nature's message (Jun 17, 2009)

*HOUSTON, TEXAS*












> Houston (pronounced /ˈhjuːstən/) is the fourth-largest city in the United States and the largest city in the state of Texas. As of the 2009 U.S. Census estimate, the city had a population of 2.2 million within an area of 600 square miles (1,600 km2). Houston is the seat of Harris County and the economic center of the Houston–Sugar Land–Baytown metropolitan area—the sixth-largest metropolitan area in the U.S. with a population of 5.9 million.
> Houston was founded on August 30, 1836, by brothers Augustus Chapman Allen and John Kirby Allen on land near the banks of Buffalo Bayou. The city was incorporated on June 5, 1837, and named after then-President of the Republic of Texas—former General Sam Houston—who had commanded at the Battle of San Jacinto, which took place 25 miles (40 km) east of where the city was established. The burgeoning port and railroad industry, combined with oil discovery in 1901, has induced continual surges in the city's population. In the mid-twentieth century, Houston became the home of the Texas Medical Center—the world's largest concentration of healthcare and research institutions—and NASA's Johnson Space Center, where the Mission Control Center is located.
> Rated as a beta world city, Houston's economy has a broad industrial base in the energy, manufacturing, aeronautics, transportation, and health care sectors and is a leading center for building oilfield equipment; only New York City is home to more Fortune 500 headquarters in the city limits. The Port of Houston ranks first in the United States in international waterborne tonnage handled and second in total cargo tonnage handled. The city has a population from various ethnic and religious backgrounds and a large and growing international community. It is home to many cultural institutions and exhibits—attracting more than 7 million visitors a year to the Houston Museum District. Houston has an active visual and performing arts scene in the Theater District and is one of few U.S. cities that offer year-round resident companies in all major performing arts.


----------



## nature's message (Jun 17, 2009)

*RANDOM PHOTOS OF HOUSTON*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stuckincustoms/2179926109/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fromky/2399185305/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/telwink/3864006138/in/set-72157603562874621/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/telwink/4041224487/in/set-72157603562874621/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/telwink/2704516092/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/b2tse/4289201911/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/b2tse/4320555851/in/set-72157623122057609/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/b2tse/3203464762/in/set-72157623122057609/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eschipul/3481736468/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eschipul/2460315710/in/set-72157604808257064/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eschipul/3480920547/in/set-72157604808257064/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eschipul/2453819047/in/set-72157604808257064/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/crossmage/916685694/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/crossmage/1466754054/in/set-72157602590891341/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/crossmage/1455972409/in/set-72157602590891341/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/crossmage/1456836826/in/set-72157602590891341/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/crossmage/861419151/in/set-72157602590891341/









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1185/1455972973_7cf9fa0042_b.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2385905801/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mojodenbowsphotostudio/4529941558/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jade001/2231818029/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/artluver/2726695253/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2568074399/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/virgil4u/3042176294/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sqlchef/4107844775/in/photostream/



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4158310071/​


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Great city! Loved all the photos! Thanks :cheers:


----------



## Nebuli (Apr 20, 2010)

Love Houston, there’s always something interesting going on!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photos from a great city :cheers: well done


----------



## nature's message (Jun 17, 2009)

*DOWNTOWN
*



> Downtown Houston is the largest business district of Houston, Texas, United States.
> Downtown Houston contains the headquarters of many prominent companies. There is an extensive network of pedestrian tunnels and skywalks connecting the buildings of the district. The tunnel system is home to many fast food restaurants, shops and services.
> Most of the residential units in downtown are conversions of older buildings into modern loft spaces. The lofts are located around the performance halls of the theatre district and near Main Street in the Historic District. Downtown will be adding another 346 apartment units in the 2000s and 2010s with the development of Marvey Finger's One Park Place.
> Developers have invested more than 4 billion USD in the last decade to transform downtown into an active city center with residential housing, a nightlife scene and new transportation. The Cotswold Project, a $62 million project started in 1998, has helped to rebuild the streets and transform 90 downtown blocks into a pedestrian-friendly environment by adding greenery, trees and public art. The resurgence of downtown is the result of careful urban planning and local foresight. The baseball, basketball, and hockey teams have moved into downtown facilities. January 1, 2004 marked the opening of the "new" Main Street, a plaza with many eateries, bars and nightclubs, which brings many visitors to a newly renovated locale.











http://www.flickr.com/photos/telwink/2472012853/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/telwink/2471995549/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/telwink/3565597978/in/set-72157603562874621/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/telwink/2776545167/in/set-72157603562874621/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/telwink/2932910224/in/set-72157603562874621/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/telwink/2927458123/in/set-72157603562874621/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/telwink/sets/72157603562874621/?page=3









http://www.flickr.com/photos/telwink/2694376009/in/set-72157603562874621/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/telwink/2720865775/in/set-72157603562874621/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/telwink/2690943291/in/set-72157603562874621/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/telwink/2691600614/in/set-72157603562874621/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/telwink/2691496232/in/set-72157603562874621/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/telwink/2267890453/in/set-72157603562874621/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/telwink/2258871557/in/set-72157603562874621/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/telwink/2145195989/in/set-72157603562874621/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/945622599/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/407434974/in/set-72157600553137015/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2210317373/in/set-72157600553137015/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1795388802/in/set-72157600553137015/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/407434976/in/set-72157600553137015/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/816599888/in/set-72157600553137015/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4366986480/in/set-72157600553137015/​


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Great pics! Houston looks awesome as always!


----------



## kalibob32 (Jan 28, 2010)

what? why havent i ever heard of this city? is it near the alamo? panhandle? looks kinda big


----------



## nature's message (Jun 17, 2009)

*UPTOWN*



> The Uptown District of Houston is located 6.2 miles (10 km) west of downtown and is centered along Post Oak Boulevard, Westheimer Road (Farm to Market Road 1093), and the Galleria. In its role as a satellite central business district and a center for premier shopping centers and hotels.
> The Uptown District is roughly bounded by Woodway Drive to the north, the I-610 (West Loop) to the east, U.S. Highway 59 to the south, and Yorktown Street to the west.
> At 23.6 million square feet (2,193,000 m²) of office space, the Uptown District is the 17th-largest business district in the United States, comparable in size to the downtowns of Denver, Pittsburgh, and Los Angeles. The district is home to approximately 2000 companies and represents more than 11 percent of Houston's total office space.











http://www.flickr.com/photos/baldheretic/2699312123/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2675469099/in/set-72157600207952145/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2223813791/in/set-72157600207952145/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2222567650/in/set-72157600207952145/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1330919697/in/set-72157600207952145/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/angel_alvarez/2708154465/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/trexjack/2111572495/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/trexjack/2111562633/in/set-72057594134586559/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yankee-in-texas/1548714533/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chris_bohill/2057019207/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3754548742/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/syedrehmanshah/3576825519/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3237989558/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/dredrk/4161681881/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/oneeighteen/2997209657/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/neunzehn/2292489041/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomhaymes/3145132337/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4436475962/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/winstonrobinlewis/287508026/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3556208320/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brewskizzlr/273845251/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2368468099/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jammaz/2730270805/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/angel_alvarez/3085729651/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3150612819/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/apolloniancircle/2973292210/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4268555981/​


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Great new updates! Would actually like to see more of the suburbs.


----------



## TXLove (Jul 5, 2006)

Great photos!!! Love this city :cheers:


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

kalibob32 said:


> what? why havent i ever heard of this city? is it near the alamo? panhandle? looks kinda big



Does that mean you haven't heard of NASA either?


----------



## girlybag (May 1, 2010)

nature's message said:


> *RANDOM PHOTOS OF HOUSTON*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An amazing set of images.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*Houston, we have a problem*


----------



## nature's message (Jun 17, 2009)

*MONTROSE*



> Montrose is a residential neighborhood located in the Neartown area of Houston (Texas, USA). Established in 1911, the neighborhood is considered one of the demographically diverse areas of Houston with renovated mansions, bungalows with wide porches, and cottages located along tree-lined boulevards. Montrose is one of the more pedestrian-friendly neighborhoods in Houston, and the area has a strong identity built up over its long history.











http://www.flickr.com/photos/hellamike81/4140897463/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3753746781/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/virgil4u/2927487785/in/set-72157605790511459/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/keepmusicevil/3211983384/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4160693800/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hellamike81/3316727747/in/set-72157622778477441/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hellamike81/2888236439/in/set-72157622778477441/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/virgil4u/3008644261/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mbkepp/2335406160/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/abradyb/216720297/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/virgil4u/3088008785/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kuff/2336772594/in/set-72157604129474127/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomatowithbasil/48140369/in/set-675100/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3140939124/in/set-72157600207952145/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/still_reprise/2816892750/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3373150738/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/melaniepenney/2157456024/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/graustark/2736793615/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/graustark/4227071948/

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2747/4264231705_892e04abf4_b.jpg[/IMG
[url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/trexjack/4264231705/[/url]

[IMG]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3529/3186262855_72d88b49e0_b.jpg
http://www.flickr.com/photos/hellamike81/3186262855/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/emilycovey/3924235464/in/set-72157622380248240/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/emilycovey/3924227354/in/set-72157622380248240/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/emilycovey/3924233468/in/set-72157622380248240/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/emilycovey/3923437881/in/set-72157622380248240/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2918652635/in/set-72157607705425105/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2842498819/in/set-72157607705425105/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2843323678/in/set-72157607705425105/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3433070714/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mytexasphotos/2628521022/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Impressive skyline!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Montrose looks like a really nice and interesting residential neighbourhood. Good to see such areas of the city.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

So underrated. A city with a GDP of $450 billion, more than most countries. Soon to have 2.5 million with a 6 million metro. Houston is BIG. Towers, business, energy. It's so big it generates its own weather!


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stuckincustoms/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/telwink/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/telwink/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/telwink/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/telwink/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/telwink/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/telwink/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/telwink/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/telwink/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/telwink/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/telwink/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/telwink/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/telwink/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/telwink/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/telwink/


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

these are some louzy houston photos. especially the fat black wonder woman. that is not what i want houston to be know for. some for the love of god click my links if you want a decent houston thread. 
[
]
[
]
[
]
[
]
[
]
[
]
[
]
v


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/s1rk3ls/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/s1rk3ls/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/s1rk3ls/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/s1rk3ls/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/s1rk3ls/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/s1rk3ls/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/s1rk3ls/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/s1rk3ls/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/s1rk3ls/


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Nice, make a thread of Dallas lol


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

^^ Sure, why not? 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## SRG (Jan 2, 2005)

Houston in 3 photos.









Montrose? Or judging by the address, maybe Rice Military?









_Very_ Fourth Ward.









Love the Warehouse District.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/looselens2009/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/air-rick-ahh/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/air-rick-ahh/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/air-rick-ahh/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/looselens2009/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/looselens2009/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/darktiger/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/darktiger/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/citiprince/


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

The usual malaise of downtown U.S. cities, some wonderful architecture but no people walking in the streets, I bet after 6.30 pm it's like a ghost town! Sorry to sound negative but that's the thing I don't like in the U.S., there is something not right about it.


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

cameronpaul said:


> The usual malaise of downtown U.S. cities, some wonderful architecture but no people walking in the streets, I bet after 6.30 pm it's like a ghost town! Sorry to sound negative but that's the thing I don't like in the U.S., there is something not right about it.


Some cities are trying really hard to fight it. It's somewhat of a leftover idea from white flight that the cities are dirty and dangerous and you want to get in and get out as fast as you can. But, from what I've heard, the City of London (Gherkin, Tower 42, etc) dies after office hours. Now, I'm not saying London as a whole is empty at night because it clearly isn't, but your "downtown" becomes empty, right? Or have the Londoners I've met lied to me?


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

cameronpaul said:


> The usual malaise of downtown U.S. cities, some wonderful architecture but no people walking in the streets, I bet after 6.30 pm it's like a ghost town! Sorry to sound negative but that's the thing I don't like in the U.S., there is something not right about it.


Like many US cities, Houston had a very vibrant active downtown before 1950 but those old buildings were knocked down for parking lots and sites to build big skyscrapers. Retailers fled to suburban malls and the place became a business and government ghetto. What's left of those old buildings have been preserved as lofts and condos but downtown Houston is just beginning to see that renewal. Houston is very much like LA was 20 years ago. Today, downtown LA is filled with new residents and much more active. As Houston grows ever larger they too will come full circle. :cheers:


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

Love the photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

Parisian Girl said:


> Montrose looks like a really nice and interesting residential neighbourhood. Good to see such areas of the city.


Montrose is a great part of town. very ecceltic. lots of nice clubs and bars plus has very active street life which is something not easily found in houston.


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

desertpunk said:


> Like many US cities, Houston had a very vibrant active downtown before 1950 but those old buildings were knocked down for parking lots and sites to build big skyscrapers. Retailers fled to suburban malls and the place became a business and government ghetto. What's left of those old buildings have been preserved as lofts and condos but downtown Houston is just beginning to see that renewal. Houston is very much like LA was 20 years ago. Today, downtown LA is filled with new residents and much more active. As Houston grows ever larger they too will come full circle. :cheers:


Exactly, I have noticed quite a bit more activity, just not downtown but all around the city.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

amazing skyline! :cheers:


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

ThatDarnSacramentan said:


> Some cities are trying really hard to fight it. It's somewhat of a leftover idea from white flight that the cities are dirty and dangerous and you want to get in and get out as fast as you can. But, from what I've heard, the City of London (Gherkin, Tower 42, etc) dies after office hours. Now, I'm not saying London as a whole is empty at night because it clearly isn't, but your "downtown" becomes empty, right? Or have the Londoners I've met lied to me?


The part of London you refer to (Gherkin etc) is known as the "square mile" where many of the financial institutions have their offices and it is quite rightly as you say pretty empty at night, but certainly not by day.
However, the adjoining area known as the "West End" is what most people think of as the downtown part of London, shops, restaurants, hotels, galleries etc and it is anything but empty of people day and night, in fact at times just too damn crowded!


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

cameronpaul said:


> The part of London you refer to (Gherkin etc) is known as the "square mile" where many of the financial institutions have their offices and it is quite rightly as you say pretty empty at night, but certainly not by day.
> However, the adjoining area known as the "West End" is what most people think of as the downtown part of London, shops, restaurants, hotels, galleries etc and it is anything but empty of people day and night, in fact at times just too damn crowded!


And to the east of The City is the East End's Shoreditch and Hoxton, another major night spot, less posh but more hip than the west end. So the City is a very small place, densly built up, a major public transport hub and is only part of London'd downtown.
I see others have noticed how deserted the streets are on these undeniably impressive photos.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/crossmage/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/crossmage/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/crossmage/


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos ya'll!


----------



## adam_uk (Nov 17, 2009)

wow very nice


----------



## guerro28 (Jan 1, 2010)

Very Nice Pictures! Thank you for post them


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

All those towers and highways in Houston look very impressive. :cheers:


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

cameronpaul said:


> The usual malaise of downtown U.S. cities, some wonderful architecture but no people walking in the streets, I bet after 6.30 pm it's like a ghost town! Sorry to sound negative but that's the thing I don't like in the U.S., there is something not right about it.


Just so you know there are more residential componants in Downtown as well.

Plus you also have the Houston Pavillions which is transforming Downtown into a more of a 24/7 destination just like Los Angeles.


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

> *Galveston*​
> Galveston is a coastal city located on Galveston Island in the U.S. state of Texas. As of the 2010 U.S. Census, the city had a total population of 47,743 within an area of 208 square miles (540 km2). Located within the Houston–Sugar Land–Baytown metropolitan area, the city is the seat and second-largest city of Galveston County in population.











































































Link









http://www.flickr.com/photos/matthew283/5847649294/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/barclaynix/5701971652/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/galvestonisland/5937348635/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/galvestonisland/5915222291/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/galvestonisland/5532624594/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/galvestonisland/5532041637/in/photostream/


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

*More photos of Galveston.* 









Link - By J-a-x









Link - By Price|Photography









Link - By bethany wong









Link - By Petar Gachevski Automotive









Link - By Gordon.Haire









Link - By Traveling Fools of America









Link - By Gordon.Haire









Link - By Traveling Fools of America









Link - By Gordon.Haire









Link - By Arsheffield









Link -By Daniel Ray









Link - By Noel Kerns


----------

